# HP nw8240 kann nicht mehr eingeschaltet werden



## Dommas (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute

Wir haben bei uns in der Firma mehrere HP nw8240er Laptops. Einer davon hat scheinbar ein Problem mit irgendeiner Hardware-Komponente.

Und zwar kann man das Gerät manchmal nach einem sauberen Shutdown nicht wieder einschalten. Nach ca. 3-4 Sekunden Lüftergeräuschen ist das Gerät einfach tot. Diesen Vorgang kann man mehrmals wiederholen, ohne Erfolg. Wartet man jedoch ca. 5 Minuten, funktioniert das Einschalten wieder und der PC fährt hoch.

Gibt es bekannte Probleme mit diesen Geräten oder hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, wie ich der Sache auf den Grund gehen könnte?
Ich habe mir schon überlegt, das Ding neu aufzusetzen, aber ich denke, das kann doch fast kein Software-Problem sein oder?!

Danke und Gruss
Thomas


----------



## octo124 (8. Dezember 2006)

Bitte liefere doch etwas mehr Input:
- startet das BIOS
- was ist als letztes am Display zu sehn falls 1 ja
- welche Hardware ist in dem Teil
- welcher Unterschied besteht zu den anderen vorhandenen Laptops?

Tip ins blaue, resette mal das BIOS bzw. überprüfe mal die Energieoptionen im BIOS, nicht das der Shutdown von einem Eintrag dort kommt.
Desweiteren reinige mal den Lüfter an der CPU, um ein Temperaturproblem auszuschliessen, gegebenenfalls benötigst du neue Wärmeleitpaste.

Dies zur Hardware, softwareseitig wären zeitlich identische Meldungen der Ereignisanzeige - System/Anwendung - evt. interessant um zu helfen.


----------

